# Trane expert



## Sal44 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and wanted to ask a quick question from those Trane experts out there. I'm installing a Tam7 airhandler with a XR17 outdoor heat pump unit. This is a two stage unit and we've added a heat strip inside as well. We are also running 2 zones for the house. The question is in the zone card. If we install a Honeywell 322 card am I handicapping the system in any way? There are two outside heat stages plus the aux heat inside. Would I NEED to use a much more expensive 432 card? Thanks in advance.


----------

